
The End of Human Doctors – Understanding Medicine - sebg
https://lukeoakdenrayner.wordpress.com/2017/04/24/the-end-of-human-doctors-understanding-medicine/
======
Boothroid
Speaking from personal experience I think the medical profession is ripe for
disruption and it does look like increasing automation is inevitable - surely
anything we can do to disrupt the god complex and compassion fatigue that is
rife in the medical profession must in the end be good for patients.

